# RPG removed from Soldier



## Tincanfireman (Jun 11, 2009)

Apologies up front if this has been posted previously. This is a link to a Militarytimes.com piece on a Soldier who had a partial RPG embedded in his left hip and right thigh with a live detonator. It was originally thought that the device was intact when he was flown from the scene to the hospital. Good video, including the actual surgery. 

http://www.militarytimes.com/multimedia/video/rpg_surgery/


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing, hope he has a full recovery.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow.  That is pretty amazing.

I hope him the best.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 12, 2009)

*LIFE magazine ran an article about a Vietnamese soldier with a mortar round in him.*

Hit in upper torso, wound up stopped in lower pelvis. U.S. doc volunteered and operated in a lidless bunker. I think it worked.

Anyone see Gray's Anatoimy episode about "Pink Mist"? 

A letter from NAVY TIMES website:
A FAMILIAR SURGERY
In your Oct. 1 issue, the article entitled “Do or Die,” about Spc, Channing Moss, who was impaled by a [rocket-propelled grenade] round, seemed familiar.

In 1966, a South Vietnamese private first class named Nguyen Van Luong was hit by a 60mm mortar shell, which pierced his shoulder and lodged itself in his torso.

The live shell was removed by Capt. Harry Dinsmore at the U.S. Naval Hospital at Da Nang, Vietnam.

Like Maj. John Oh in Iraq, Dinsmore had help from an explosive ordnance disposal expert — Petty Officer John Lyons. The private survived.

Photographs and an article of this successful surgery were carried in Life magazine in 1966 under the headline “Vietcong Mortar Shell Inside a Living Soldier.”


Former Spec. 5 Jay S. Cronk

Atco, N.J.
http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:c-qK5365kDQJ:www.navytimes.com/community/opinion/army_opinion_letters_071022/+%22Vietcong+mortar+shell+inside%22&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Ariodante (Jul 1, 2009)

*"pink mist"*

That was fantastic, kudos fro sharing it! And, yes I too was thinking of the Grey's anatomy  'pink mist' episode as I watched that  video !


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 1, 2009)

Happened in 1993 as well, Battle of Mogadishu, ( Day of the Rangers) soldier was struck in the left side of his thoracic cavity and continued in the fight.

I will see if I can find a link.

For those that MAY not know this is the battle that Black Hawk Down was based on. the book is an awesome read as well.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 1, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Happened in 1993 as well, Battle of Mogadishu, ( Day of the Rangers) soldier was struck in the left side of his thoracic cavity and continued in the fight.
> 
> I will see if I can find a link.
> 
> For those that MAY not know this is the battle that Black Hawk Down was based on. the book is an awesome read as well.



I do not think you are right about that.  I read the book, and if I recall correctly, the soldier did not continue to fight and died later.  I could be wrong, though.

I do not think it would be possible to continue fighting with such a sever injury.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 1, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I do not think you are right about that.  I read the book, and if I recall correctly, the soldier did not continue to fight and died later.  I could be wrong, though.
> 
> I do not think it would be possible to continue fighting with such a sever injury.




You are right I was wrong got him and another soldier confused.....I was able to find a link when I remembered his nickname was alphabet..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_%22Alphabet%22_Kowalewski


----------

